# Paintball Co2 tank isnt releasing co2 but filled



## Jsquared (Jan 14, 2013)

I just got it filled and hour ago; Is it overfilled? I used to play paint ball and have never had this happen lol. I hooked it up to my gun even to see if it was my regulator. Is there a safe way to release some air?


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

Have you tried hooking up to an air line, with diffuser removed and put it in a cup of water to see if bubble comes out?


----------



## Jsquared (Jan 14, 2013)

Well usually I would hear the hiss of the air releasing when you first screw it in. I do not. I put my finger over the tip of the hose after i hooked it up to the regulator and nothing. Usually I feel pressure. I don't think air is being released from the CO2 cylinder.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Normally, after a CO2 cylinder is filled, it is best to wait about 24 hours before trying to use the gas, since there are issues with pressure fluctuations due to temperature. 

What regulator are you using to hook up to your paintball cylinder? Does it have a high pressure gauge to indicate the pressure? What does it read?


----------



## Jsquared (Jan 14, 2013)

Darkblade48 said:


> Normally, after a CO2 cylinder is filled, it is best to wait about 24 hours before trying to use the gas, since there are issues with pressure fluctuations due to temperature.
> 
> What regulator are you using to hook up to your paintball cylinder? Does it have a high pressure gauge to indicate the pressure? What does it read?


my regulator is made by TAAM. Its dual gauge but doesn't read the pressure. Yeah I have been letting it sit in safe place since yesterday in case the burst disk blew. So far it is still unusable. It wont release air. It may be the pin valve?


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

Is it possible that your disk bursted and the tank is empty? Try to push the pin valve down with your finger. If you can press it down easily, your tank is empty. It will almost be imposible to push a pin valve down with just a finger if it's full. Don't go aiming it towards your eye while doing this. If you have an ASA handy, you can mount that and use that to try and vent some gas in a short fast burst just to see if the pin valve works.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jsquared said:


> my regulator is made by TAAM. Its dual gauge but doesn't read the pressure. Yeah I have been letting it sit in safe place since yesterday in case the burst disk blew. So far it is still unusable. It wont release air. It may be the pin valve?


You may want to investigate your pin valve (use an on/off ASA), as well as your regulator - is the high pressure gauge broken?


----------



## Jsquared (Jan 14, 2013)

Darkblade48 said:


> You may want to investigate your pin valve (use an on/off ASA), as well as your regulator - is the high pressure gauge broken?


well I screwed it into my paintballgun this morning because I don't have a on/off ASA and my paintbball guns pin valve is a little bigger so it could press on the pin more. ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE; in a room the size of a bathroom, lol. The paintball guns dropline has a leak in it which started leaking co2 everywhere. when I unscrewed it, it was still shooting out co2 everywhere. I am running down loft stairs holding a spewing co2 tank that is freezing my hand and attempting to unlock a door with like 3 locks. I am sure this was a great sight to see by I was alone haha. In hindsight I think I was lucky my paintball gun had a leak in the hose because if it became pressurized either the burst disk would go(I hope so) or something much worse; if the pin valve is indeed broken. Either that or because there was a leak it caused it to freeze the pin valve down. 

In conclusion, I am pretty sure the guy filling up my co2 at the store damaged it the day before this fill up. He froze over the entire bottle and didn't fill it up saying his hose was leaking and to come back tomorrow. When I returned the next day the guy filled it up successfully but it felt too heavy. i should have asked him to purge it a tad because i felt it was overfilled.

Thanks for the help Darkblade48^^

TL;DR


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

Next time just set it down and let it vent. There is no need to panic. I've had a burst disc blow on me before and although it seems scary, there isn't a huge danger. You can get a new pin valve on most bottles unless it's a JT bottle with the integrated valve.


----------

